# Post-Apocalypes



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know any Webcomics that are based in a Post-apocalyptic future; I'm really interested in the genre. It doesn't matter if they aren't furry but that is preferable/prefurable


----------



## PvtPuma (May 1, 2011)

I don't know of any furry ones, but there's Romantically Apocalyptic and Post-Nuke.  I found a few more with a simple Google search, but I haven't read them so I can't really recommend them.

http://romanticallyapocalyptic.com/1
http://www.postnukecomic.com/


----------



## stevegallacci (May 3, 2011)

"The Meek" appears to be a very long time after post-apocalyptic setting and has a very good semi-anime style art. Story is very slowly unfolding.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 4, 2011)

thanks i love the art style of the first two, the meek is also very good


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 5, 2011)

First two were awesome, still meek to check out.


----------



## mbwolverine (May 27, 2011)

There is one I am trying to remember that I got a copy of that was set after the Zombie Apocalypse and vampires have come out of hiding to help the human population survive. I will see if I can find it again. I enjoyed it, but never found the second issue.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 7, 2011)

mbwolverine said:


> There is one I am trying to remember that I got a copy of that was set after the Zombie Apocalypse and vampires have come out of hiding to help the human population survive. I will see if I can find it again. I enjoyed it, but never found the second issue.


 
http://www.lastblood.net/main/


----------

